# registry office



## playgirl666

hi just wonderd if any1 nos roughly how much it is to get married in a registry office? me and my partner r gettin married in feb of next yr and we r supposed to be gettin married in a church but ist nearly £600 just for the church and with baby due in november i dont think we can save that ammount thanks


----------



## Kirstin

We didnt get married in a registry office but were married by a registrar and it cost £60 to give notice of marriage then £290 for the registrar to marry us


----------



## MrsVenn

Same for us, £60 to give notice and then £460 for the ceremony.


----------



## ALY

It cost us £20 as a deposit for the day and then £49 on the day xx


----------



## binxyboo

the cost depends on the local council.


----------



## polo_princess

I think around here its £150 :thumbup:


----------



## playgirl666

thanks. i live in peterborough i will give them a ring and see what they say


----------



## danni2609

about £150


----------



## charlieann

cost us £45 on the day
cant remember cost to give notice


----------



## BeckaJayne

Every registry office varies. I paid £60 to give notice and around £50 on the day


----------



## toseland13

i paid about £90 but dno if gta pay anything else as im getting married in september. it varies on time of day u have it too, like after 11am on a saturday is more expensive than before.

i live in huntingdon so close to peterborough!:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Yeah ours is £30 each to give notice then £95 on the day i checked, your only 40 odd miles away if your in peterborough so it should be that different


----------



## special_kala

Ours was £30 each to give notice and £140 for the day, we married on a friday in the biggest room they had. On a saturday it would have cost £200


----------



## MrsVenn

I live in the wrong county..:growlmad:


----------



## polo_princess

Thats the price you pay for living in Hertfordshire Mrs Venn :rolleyes: everything is such a rip off because its "the place to be" with so many celebs and whatnot.

I live right on the border of Herts and Beds so im getting married in Beds because its cheaper :muaha:


----------



## MrsVenn

polo_princess said:


> Thats the price you pay for living in Hertfordshire Mrs Venn :rolleyes: everything is such a rip off because its "the place to be" with so many celebs and whatnot.
> 
> I live right on the border of Herts and Beds so im getting married in Beds because its cheaper :muaha:

 You're a smart girl!

:rofl: yeah....it's odd when you've lived here all your life, you just can't see how 'it's the place to be' but yeah you're right about the celeb thing..we have a few just up the road. 

Ok mental note to self, hubby to get better paid job!


----------



## dawny690

Our registry office wedding was a wednesday so we paid £60 for notice (£30 each) then £43.50 on the day xxxx


----------



## Linzi

ours was about 190 in total x


----------



## Sooz

Depends totally on the district, the RO you select, the room and the day! We paid £210 for The State Room in a Surrey RO on a Saturday plus £60 in notice fee's. :)


----------

